# rattling / clicking noise at 1700 rpm



## dabomb2000 (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got a used 2005 maxima se (auto), with about 35k on it.

Anytime the engine runs at 1700 -1800 rpm, there is this weird clicking noise coming from the engine or transmission. It sounds like gears not meshing or something. It really sounds like one of those wooden toys that you spin around to make that loud rattling noise. 

I took it to the dealer today, but they never test drove it, and blew it off, saying "it might sound louder going uphill." I told them to keep it for a few days and test drive it, because it is serious enough to worry me. I've never heard anything like it. Has anyone else had this happen? I've searched everywhere, but never found anything quite like this.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Does the rattling noise speed up when applying the accelerator? Does it decrease when letting off the accelerator? What side of the engine do you hear it coming from?


----------



## dabomb2000 (Jul 2, 2008)

No, it stays at about the same speed, but it only lasts for the duration that the engine is at 1700-1800 rpm. It is a very rapid clicking, at about 10-15 clicks per second. It is more plastic-y tha metal-y, but is kind of a mix between the two. Metal hitting plastic?

I don't really hear it inside very much, only with the windows rolled down. I never tried it with it in neutral, to see if it is the engine or further down the drivetrain, and now it is still at the dealer. They never even called today...


----------



## dabomb2000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Update... got the car back, and they never really heard it. There aren't any hills around the dealer, and I couldn't get it to happen much. The mechanic was kind of old and deaf too...

Still, they want to install an airflow meter. I don't know why, and I don't really want to drive all the way down there again to have it put in, and probably a few more times for them to check whatever they do... oh well.


----------

